# How to get the description of each OID in SNMP



## blind0ne (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello,
I need to get know the MAC address of each switch in my local network, Instead of looking up for each switch with telnet and get it's CPU's mac address I would like to use SNMP in some way as here:
snmpwalk -v 2c -c string 10.0.10.77 1.3.6.1.2.1.1.1 # this will return me the model, revision and software verison of the device (switch here).
I' would like to know how can I get the descriptions of each OID not by googling them like i've done with those one.
This simple NMP seems not so simple for me, where I can get this table of OID values? Or just how to get their descriptions, inluding that fact that one OID give differnet information for each switch.

Thank you for the help


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> I' would like to know how can I get the descriptions of each OID not by googling them like i've done with those one.


You need to have the correct MIB for the device. 



blind0ne said:


> where I can get this table of OID values?


Some are standard, like SNMPv2-MIB. And some manufactures have their own, like HP-SYSTEM-MIB.


----------



## blind0ne (Nov 3, 2021)

SirDice said:


> You need to have the correct MIB for the device.
> 
> 
> Some are standard, like SNMPv2-MIB. And some manufactures have their own, like HP-SYSTEM-MIB.


How to work with MIBs, I've downloaded few of them, but the files itself make no sense for me


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2021)

Depends on the SNMP tool you're using, with net-mgmt/net-snmp it's fairly easy (and already comes with a bunch of standard MIBs).


----------

